# Compost Pile - need to protect through NJ winter?



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

So I have about 2yds+ of compost laying behind my shed in a big pile. This is my first time holding any amount over the winter and hopefully into Spring when I can reapply. Will I need to cover the pile (e.g. with a tarp?) to protect it from the harsh winter?


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Unless its an eye sore I wouldn't do anything. Let it rot.. literally.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## Pandaluv (4 mo ago)

Search up Johnson and Sue bioreactor. It’s what I’ve made and it works beautifully.

For whatever reason I read that as leaf pile. I think having to pick up all these leaves is doing my head in haha.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Pandaluv said:


> Search up Johnson and Sue bioreactor. It’s what I’ve made and it works beautifully.
> 
> For whatever reason I read that as leaf pile. I think having to pick up all these leaves is doing my head in haha.


Lol thanks for the suggestion either way. I've finally dug my heels in and been up against leaf cleanup the past two weeks and will be hereout.


----------

